# Wilson Combat Beretta 92G



## Joeharts (Oct 15, 2014)

There's an 8x11 soft cover book available, dated 2015, which apparently is published by Beretta. Flip it over and the reverse side consists of the current Beretta Catalog, or at least part of it. I snagged it off a magazine rack and coughed up 8 bucks for it, but I have to say it's worth it for the content.

On the other side, there's 88 pages of articles and lots of quality pictures by several current gun writers and a couple of law enforcement types on various Beretta firearms, with several great pieces on the 92 and its history.

One of these article describes in detail a version of the Model 92 being offered by Wilson Combat. This is a tuned up 92 with some custom parts in it. The MRSP is $1,295. The author of the piece is Eric Poole, who served 8 years in the USMC. He says he achieved groups at 25 yards that "rival or exceed any other tuned pistol's performance". I don't have any idea what the street price of this piece would be.

Wilson is quoted in the article saying that his company now has a lot of custom stuff for Beretta 92/96 pistols.

I have three Sigs and one Beretta, a fairly rare 92SB model which I really like, and will never be sold; my two sons will have to negotiate over it when I'm gone. But now, this article is giving me what could be an expensive urge. Does anyone have a Wilson Combat Beretta 92G, and if so, tell us about it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Never shot a Beretta but James Bond made them look very good. Hey now I do happen to have recently become the proud owner a safe queen 92f..I think we decided last time. What that one be worth? What do you have to trade? lol hope we are in the right forum for this. I hate to get nagged at by angry sysops..jack booted thugs etc.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

I have been reading the articles regarding the Beretta 92 updated for the US Military,it's come a long way from the one I bought many years ago before it was picked to replace the old Colt 1911s. Myself I feel Wilson Combat a quality company is just doing some of their own refining to a handgun and charging for doing it. 
Does Wilson Combats work really make it better then the stock Beretta 92? 
That's a really good question, I guess Eric Poole had his reasons to think it made it better. What do you other forum readers think?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Similar enough


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Similar enough


Watching that video just wasted a few minutes of my life.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think it is all about the I want to be different than the rest mentality -me personally wouldn't feel the need to customize a fire arm like the berretta 92 about the only modification I have done is on my ruger gp100 I swapped out the new mongrip for the old insert grips cause I like the look and fell better same with my sp101 I put some wood inserts in and shelved the plastic ones so the two have the same matched look.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I rather like my m9. It is fairly accurate ootb, and I can't see doing anything to it. I wanted to upgrade to metal parts, but after firing damn near 1000 rounds through it, it feels great still. Still feels like a new gun. Best of all, I've only had I ftf, and I'm convinced there was something amiss with the ammo I was using.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*I went through all the 9mm full size handguns in reaching my decision to buy a Glock 17 yesterday and there were several reasons I rejected the Berreta*.
#1- *Weight*; 33.3 oz. compared to 25 oz. for the Glock 17. Also passed on CZ 75 based on weight; 39 oz. !!!
#2- *Open slide enables dirt to get inside* the gun which is why many veterans complained about malfunctions caused by dirt. Malfunctions= BAD!:stick:

Also I passed on the PPQ, waiting a year or two in hopes that Walther will make (or have their Mag contractor make) a magazine that will work on the M1 & M2 style PPQ. When they make a 5 inch with a paddle mag release, I will revisit the PPQ. :armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> *I went through all the 9mm full size handguns in reaching my decision to buy a Glock 17 yesterday and there were several reasons I rejected the Berreta*.
> #1- *Weight*; 33.3 oz. compared to 25 oz. for the Glock 17. Also passed on CZ 75 based on weight; 39 oz. !!!
> #2- *Open slide enables dirt to get inside* the gun which is why many veterans complained about malfunctions caused by dirt. Malfunctions= BAD!:stick:
> 
> Also I passed on the PPQ, waiting a year or two in hopes that Walther will make (or have their Mag contractor make) a magazine that will work on the M1 & M2 style PPQ. When they make a 5 inch with a paddle mag release, I will revisit the PPQ. :armata_PDT_25:


Did you look at the HK VP9?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Therussianbear said:


> Did you look at the HK VP9?


Not too much, because it seems overpriced, charging for the H&K name, and the trigger was not as good as the PPQ.


It really comes down to PPQ v. Glock 17


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Not too much, because it seems overpriced, charging for the H&K name, and the trigger was not as good as the PPQ.
> 
> 
> It really comes down to PPQ v. Glock 17


Since I own both the PPQ 9mm and the HK VP9, I disagree with your thinking about the HK VP9 hot having as good a trigger then the PPQ. Have you shot them both?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Dry fired the PPQ, loved it. Waiting on that one for above stated reasons.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Dry fired the PPQ, loved it. Waiting on that one for above stated reasons.


So you only have dry fired a PPQ not shot one. Guessing you have not dry fired a VP9. Myself I like them both but the HK VP9 has the edge over the PPQ in overall quality.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The 92 is a fine full size 9mm, I prefer American made but the (2 gets it due.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well the glock is a good gun, but the berretta and the awesome CZ75 are too!! the only factor I can see for your choice was weight. Any of the firearms you mentioned are quality service approved.
the malfunctions we were having with the berretta was do to a crackle like finish on the mags once regular finished mags were supplied malfunctions stopped-the exact reason you stated (open slide) is the one of the reasons it is so reliable there is nothing around the barrel to gunk it up sorry to rain on your thunder. glocks are known for reliability and ruggedness and one of the few that can be fired underwater albit not very effective they still can, even though I do not care much for them I still can admit they are great weapons.
Me I will take a nice 357 mag any day because that's the way ah huh, ah huh, I fu%^ing like it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They're up to 19 round mags on CZ so 19+1=20!!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> well the glock is a good gun, but the berretta and the awesome CZ75 are too!! the only factor I can see for your choice was weight. Any of the firearms you mentioned are quality service approved.
> the malfunctions we were having with the berretta was do to a crackle like finish on the mags once regular finished mags were supplied malfunctions stopped-the exact reason you stated (open slide) is the one of the reasons it is so reliable there is nothing around the barrel to gunk it up sorry to rain on your thunder. glocks are known for reliability and ruggedness and one of the few that can be fired underwater albit not very effective they still can, even though I do not care much for them I still can admit they are great weapons.
> Me I will take a nice 357 mag any day because that's the way ah huh, ah huh, I fu%^ing like it.


Let's not forget availability of aftermarket parts, triggers, magazines, tritium posts, actually every imaginable accessory and replacement part is available for the Glock and at reasonable prices at the moment. Can you say the same for the PPQ? No, and having introduced the paddle M1 PPQ then pulling it from the US market in favor of the M2 button release version then bringing back both versions with different mags when one magazine with two slots cut in it would handle the paddle or button style mag release and introducing the 5" with no paddle version, Walther needs a few years to get it together on this. I understand Walther doesn't even make their own magazines for the PPQ. *Glocks are just easier to customize & maintain due to supply of parts, factory and aftermarket*. I should have mentioned that at the start.

PS Mad Max rocked the Glock!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Let's not forget availability of aftermarket parts, triggers, magazines, tritium posts, actually every imaginable accessory and replacement part is available for the Glock and at reasonable prices at the moment. Can you say the same for the PPQ? No, and having introduced the paddle M1 PPQ then pulling it from the US market in favor of the M2 button release version then bringing back both versions with different mags when one magazine with two slots cut in it would handle the paddle or button style mag release and introducing the 5" with no paddle version, Walther needs a few years to get it together on this. I understand Walther doesn't even make their own magazines for the PPQ. *Glocks are just easier to customize & maintain due to supply of parts, factory and aftermarket*. I should have mentioned that at the start.
> 
> PS Mad Max rocked the Glock!


 That is because Glock needs the after market parts. Glock is a good gun not a great one and surely not a value at their price.
The 92 is good to out of the box and is one of the easiest shoot auto's on the market


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Let's not forget availability of aftermarket parts, triggers, magazines, tritium posts, actually every imaginable accessory and replacement part is available for the Glock and at reasonable prices at the moment. Can you say the same for the PPQ? No, and having introduced the paddle M1 PPQ then pulling it from the US market in favor of the M2 button release version then bringing back both versions with different mags when one magazine with two slots cut in it would handle the paddle or button style mag release and introducing the 5" with no paddle version, Walther needs a few years to get it together on this. I understand Walther doesn't even make their own magazines for the PPQ. *Glocks are just easier to customize & maintain due to supply of parts, factory and aftermarket*. I should have mentioned that at the start.
> 
> PS Mad Max rocked the Glock!


PSSST, hey PSSST- I didn't say anything about a PPQ-but now that your opened that can up a CZ has parts availability in just about every freaking country in the world almost as many as the browning HP so I didn't dish on your glock but if your going to flame someone at least use the right quote


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> PSSST, hey PSSST- I didn't say anything about a PPQ-but now that your opened that can up a CZ has parts availability in just about every freaking country in the world almost as many as the browning HP so I didn't dish on your glock but if your going to flame someone at least use the right quote


 I was responding to TheRussianbear poster, not flaming anyone. Remember: "Weight counts when you're buggin' out"

PS At least refer my statement to the correct poster I was talking to.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The CZ also I believe has more metal parts and that adds to the weight on some models.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hearty Congrats on the new Glock. Can only assume Sig flunked the weight test too? Sure do love my P 226 in .40 and cant envision not loving it were it heavier. Guess I got a poisoned mind cause the old firearms instructor always claimed Berettas were peeces of sheet. He was usually right about stuff like that..lol. Since I now own one I am prepared to be more open minded.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

With regard to the Sig P226, I checked out the P226 Navy at a gun shop on a prior occasion when I was there looking for a Ruger GP100 Wiley Clapp 357 Magnum. It caught my eye even though I was really looking for revolver at the time. Just didn't feel right compared to the revolver I wound up with because they are, of course, two completely different animals. HOWEVER what happened later that week was that someone else bought that Sig navy pistol and I heard from the shop owner...* Sig P226 Navy BROKE internally on the first day at the range and had to be sent back to the factory. Sig quality control is not what it once was and more than that, the Glock 17 has LESS parts to break. At this point the gun channels crew believes SIG is trading on it's name to sell high priced pistols with less quality control. In the epic words of the shop owner, after he told me about the Sig navy breaking on the first range say: "Don't be stupid, buy a Glock". * Why pay $500 more for a gun with more internal parts that could malfunction/fail. More stuff to go wrong. Less is more. So I shy away from Sigs based on 
1- Overpriced
2- Bad QC
3- More internal parts that may fail, more stuff to go wrong
4- The one Sig I ever picked up to hold in my hand failed and had to go back to factory
5- Weight 32-33 oz. compared to Glock 25 oz. Less parts = less weight

*Your results may vary* :joyous:

Does your Sig decocker scratch the frame?
Does the rail get scratched up if you use it?
Does the frame scratch easily?
Frame finish quality seems sub standard. PASS !!


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> With regard to the Sig P226, I checked out the P226 Navy at a gun shop on a prior occasion when I was there looking for a Ruger GP100 Wiley Clapp 357 Magnum. It caught my eye even though I was really looking for revolver at the time. Just didn't feel right compared to the revolver I wound up with because they are, of course, two completely different animals. HOWEVER what happened later that week was that someone else bought that Sig navy pistol and I heard from the shop owner...* Sig P226 Navy BROKE internally on the first day at the range and had to be sent back to the factory. Sig quality control is not what it once was and more than that, the Glock 17 has LESS parts to break. At this point the gun channels crew believes SIG is trading on it's name to sell high priced pistols with less quality control. In the epic words of the shop owner, after he told me about the Sig navy breaking on the first range say: "Don't be stupid, buy a Glock". * Why pay $500 more for a gun with more internal parts that could malfunction/fail. More stuff to go wrong. Less is more. So I shy away from Sigs based on
> 1- Overpriced
> 2- Bad QC
> 3- More internal parts that may fail, more stuff to go wrong
> ...


I bought a Sig Sauer MK-25 Navy aka p226 Mfg. in the USA at Exeter NH and I have none of the problem items you have posted from this dealer or what ever you have read some place. I also bought the new Sig Sauer P227 aka p220 with high cap Mag. also Mfg. in USA at Exeter NH. And have have no problems. Both Sigs are of quality of build and quality of fit and finish. No signs of their decockers rubbing of their frames. Both shot great with no FTFs or FTEs. Nothing has failed. The quality in Exeter NH USA is as good or better then Sigs Mfg. in Germany.
So don't give people you'r "hearsay" bad information in regards to the Sig Sauer handguns.
Oh I also have a Glock23 and it's never had any quality problems and shoots great.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

TheYankeeMarshal on youtube has been showing off his lately. He has two that just arrived last month. Beautiful.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Well Yankee has so many guns I would be shocked if he didn't have a few Sigs.
As for Yankee's brain, he has daddy issues & I can tell you that he would be a terrible CPA. 

I am* giving away gunwebsites patches* FREE every Monday live on my Lock & Load Monday show on Youtube. Around 4pm Hawaii time.

Feel free to show up & enter and it's okay if you don't agree with my Glock 17 purchase or anything else about guns. If everybody agreed, the world would be a very boring place!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

i have no problem with a glock-do I like them no not really but then I have been skewed in the head on handguns ever since(yah again) I picked up that cursed Yugo m70 9mm tok- yes it was ugly at first -now it's beautiful , sure it's only got 9 shots and only 2 mags but hey that is still more than my 357 and in my eyes a handgun is only used to fight my way to something bigger. and this is how it would play in my mind 
go to shop look at Sig- think damn that's 2 tok's a case of ammo a holster a tank of gas and lunch= get another tok
look at glock- think damn that a tok a case of ammo a tank of gas and a pizza=get another tok
look at anything do the math= WHY DO I BOTHER LOOKING ANYMORE?
SO hey I'm happy for you Hawaii and I like your god of thunder Tar-21 build it is cool.


----------

